# Kyle Bush:  I believe Dale Earnhardt was cloned



## Howard Roark (Feb 18, 2012)

Like him or not that young man can drive.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 18, 2012)

He sure can!


----------



## tcward (Feb 18, 2012)

The best most exciting driver out there!


----------



## DBM78 (Feb 18, 2012)

Go Rowdy.


----------



## DBM78 (Feb 18, 2012)

I still don't know why most fans dislike him. He drives to win every race and doesn't settle for 2nd.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Feb 18, 2012)

Howard Roark said:


> Like him or not that young man can drive.



You right!


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Feb 18, 2012)

i like rowdy.stinks hes going to sit out the trucks.Hope he gets back in a truck before atlanta.he was up  on the wheel tonight for sure.wish he drove a chevy or ford.i do like dollar general and some monsterand some mnms.yeah come on


----------



## centerc (Feb 18, 2012)

He drives for Toyota's thats reason enough.. Its good to have a bad guy to root against/


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 18, 2012)

Never Ever mention Dale Earnhardt and Kyle Bush in the same sentence.

Huge difference, Dale drove the car to win, and did win and didn't run his mouth, drive thru folks on pit road, whine and cry, and never ever ran from a fight.

Kyle can drive a race car as good as anyone and no doubt has the desire to win, but he just can't keep that big buck tooth mouth shut of his.  There's a reason people boo him, and it ain't cause he can drive better than the others, wonder why they boo him?  

Also just alittle side info, Dale Earnhardt could win CHAMPIONSHIPS, something that "howdy doody" can't seem to figure out.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 18, 2012)

They cheered him tonight...


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 18, 2012)

O  yea, Dale never got beat up by a grandpa either.  That's just too funny.  Richard Childress slaps and his ears beat him half to death, and hope no one ever punches him in the mouth, they may loose fingers on them big incisors.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 18, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> They cheered him tonight...



I heard alot more boos than cheers, he always has a few cheers, always got a few fans.


----------



## donald-f (Feb 18, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> never ever mention dale earnhardt and kyle bush in the same sentence.
> 
> Huge difference, dale drove the car to win, and did win and didn't run his mouth, drive thru folks on pit road, whine and cry, and never ever ran from a fight.
> 
> ...



Amen!


----------



## tcward (Feb 18, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Never Ever mention Dale Earnhardt and Kyle Bush in the same sentence.
> 
> Huge difference, Dale drove the car to win, and did win and didn't run his mouth, drive thru folks on pit road, whine and cry, and never ever ran from a fight.
> 
> ...



He has won as many as your BOY! and by the way Kyle Busch and Dale Earnhardt (same sentence)


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 18, 2012)

Just shows waht you really know there TC, you really don't get it. Oh well if you truly think Kyle is as good as Earnhardt, then I really don't know what to say other than you must just be a race fan since Bush came in or either kin to him. 

I like Harvick but even I ain't STUPID enough to say Harvick can drive as good as Earnhardt. But some just try to make  comments to defend their punk driver with no facts to back it up.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Feb 18, 2012)

i am a sr fan. i seen him win several times at atlanta and dega.i miss the old guy for real.i dont when this great sport of racing turned into a good guy sport.i think carl n mark have hurt this sport.There is no rule that says a race car driver that risk his life racing a car and puting on a show for us fans has to be nice to anyone.espiecly not a reporter after he gets wrecked.this great sport was not made by nice guys .a race car driver aint got to be nice to anyone.yall aint drivin the car.good job rowdy you are the man


----------



## Doe Master (Feb 18, 2012)

Kyle is not as good of an all round racer as  SR was no doubt but he sure can drive circles around Sr's boy all day anyday. Kyle knows how to handle a race car that's a fact like him or hate him he can drive.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 18, 2012)

Dixiesimpleman32 said:


> i am a sr fan. i seen him win several times at atlanta and dega.i miss the old guy for real.i dont when this great sport of racing turned into a good guy sport.i think carl n mark have hurt this sport.There is no rule that says a race car driver that risk his life racing a car and puting on a show for us fans has to be nice to anyone.espiecly not a reporter after he gets wrecked.this great sport was not made by nice guys .a race car driver aint got to be nice to anyone.yall aint drivin the car.good job rowdy you are the man



I never said a driver had to be a good guy, heck SR wasn't ON THE TRACK, but he was a class act off the track.  The biggest defferenc is SR could dish it and he could also take it, remember when he was wrecked at Bristol by Labonte in retalliation from the yr before,  and Mayfield wrecked him at Pocono and Sr just said, "that's racing"?  He never drove thru another driver's car then ran like a little girl to his hauler.  HUGE differnce there. The drivers you refer to would have took ol Kyle out and roughed up pretty good, if they could outrun him. Sr never ran from anyone, he looked em in the eyes and would deal with whatever came his way.

I think that Kyle is a great driver, but I also think that the way one handles himself on and off the track makes a huge difference. As much as I dislike Jimmie Johnson, he's aggressive on the track, not pit road, and then off the track he handles himself well. All the great CHAMPIONS could do both. Kyle has the driving down, just needs to control his attitude.


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Feb 18, 2012)

oh rowdy is a young buck i dont think he will be running from anyone this year.im glad he is in this sport and i apreciate everything he does for short tracks n small town tracks all over our great country.i saw him win on a small 3/8 at speedfest couple weeks back n on one of the biggest tracks tonight.the young man just loves to race.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Feb 19, 2012)

cause he's a goofy lookin sissy crybaby that whines about *everything* and throws temper tantrums. Yeah he can drive but it stops right there.


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Feb 19, 2012)

i aint heard him whine in a while.i think stewart is the biggest whinner but he didnt whine tonight.nascar has a rule top 5 finishers must talk to media,if u finish out of top five you aint got to talk to anyone.but some reason the media likes to run after rowdy.all i remember him doing the last 2 years is bows and burn outs.what was the last thing he whined about.i remember smoke whining about gilliland.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 19, 2012)

Dixiesimpleman32 said:


> oh rowdy is a young buck i dont think he will be running from anyone this year.im glad he is in this sport and i apreciate everything he does for short tracks n small town tracks all over our great country.i saw him win on a small 3/8 at speedfest couple weeks back n on one of the biggest tracks tonight.the young man just loves to race.



He's older than last yr when he drove thru HArvick's car on pit road then Hauled rear to his hauler.  what makes you think he ain't gonna run again this yr.  He been taking Kung Fu lessons from Jackie Chan?  He got beat up by Richard Childress last yr, that in itself is pitiful. 

I know Childress is older but trust me, the licks he laid on Kyle didn't look elderly to me. Then Kyle drops into a FETAL position, I mean come on man, seriously. He was probably screaming and crying for Richard to stop.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 19, 2012)

And what makes it even funnier, Harvick ain't some big bad stout dude. Kyle's bigger than Harvick and he still wouldn't get out of the car and then when he did, he ran to his hauler like a SCARED little girl.


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Feb 19, 2012)

yeah it was a respect thing for richard.i like harvick and rowdy but i wish rowdy would have got out his his car and faced him like a man.maybe this year he will stand up.im just glad hes in the sport wouldnt be the same without him.


----------



## aragorn1 (Feb 19, 2012)

I wish Sr was still here and racing.  He would put Kyle in his place.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 19, 2012)

aragorn1 said:


> I wish Sr was still here and racing.  He would put Kyle in his place.



Yep.   Very true.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 19, 2012)

Dixiesimpleman32 said:


> yeah it was a respect thing for richard.i like harvick and rowdy but i wish rowdy would have got out his his car and faced him like a man.maybe this year he will stand up.im just glad hes in the sport wouldnt be the same without him.



I seriously doubt that it was respect for Richard that kept Kyle from fighting back.

Both are GROWN men, and I repect my elders to but if an older man grabs me in a headlock and start hitting me with his fist then that's where respect goes out the window and self defense mode kicks in. 


what it was, Kyle didn't have his helmet or his car to protect him and he doesn't know how to defend himself without either one. Big WIMP.


----------



## lab (Feb 19, 2012)

Great job Kyle & Toyota


----------



## tcward (Feb 19, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> I seriously doubt that it was respect for Richard that kept Kyle from fighting back.
> 
> Both are GROWN men, and I repect my elders to but if an older man grabs me in a headlock and start hitting me with his fist then that's where respect goes out the window and self defense mode kicks in.
> 
> ...




Go Rowdy! Keep 'em all hating and stirred up! That is why I like him! Never know what is gonna happen!


----------



## Doe Master (Feb 19, 2012)

aragorn1 said:


> I wish Sr was still here and racing.  He would put Kyle in his place.



Or either hire him to drive for him. They would become buddies and Kyle would grow a set and stand up to folks like dale did.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 19, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> I like Harvick but even I ain't STUPID enough to say Harvick can drive as good as Earnhardt.



That's because harvick ain't even close to being as good a driver as sr.


----------



## centerc (Feb 19, 2012)

Lots of people booed Sr back in the day. its good to get things stirred up again not so political correct


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 19, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> I heard alot more boos than cheers, he always has a few cheers, always got a few fans.



You must have turned the race off after delana went to the hauler.  Go back and watch the crowd's reaction after Kyle climbed out of his car...they were cheering.  They might not have all been kb fans, but they know and can respect great driving and Kyle put on a clinic.


----------



## mickbear (Feb 19, 2012)

Howard Roark said:


> Like him or not that young man can drive.


he's so far ahead of earnatrdh (or what ever his name was)that dale could get jesus christ to help him and he still couldn't see Kyle's backside with a telescope.


----------



## riprap (Feb 19, 2012)

Sr. got away with murder when he drove. Kyle may not get all the championships Dale had but they didn't have the best driver of the last ten races format either. Kyle will have more wins when he is 50 than Dale.

Paw Paw beating him up was lame. If Kyle fights back he beat up paw paw. No way to win or lose. Childress wishes Kyle was on his team.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Feb 19, 2012)

Both of 'em sure have intense hunger, attitude, passion, & uncommon skills in finding a way to win a Nascar race despite whatever tough circumstances they are facing.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Feb 19, 2012)

I dunno how people missed the things I saw back in the day.

I do have to admit that I respected Dale much more after he got wrecked by Gordon that time.


----------



## riprap (Feb 19, 2012)

tv_racin_fan said:


> I dunno how people missed the things I saw back in the day.
> 
> I do have to admit that I respected Dale much more after he got wrecked by Gordon that time.



They were wearing those huge sunglasses like he use to wear.


----------



## ACguy (Feb 19, 2012)

riprap said:


> Sr. got away with murder when he drove. Kyle may not get all the championships Dale had but they didn't have the best driver of the last ten races format either. Kyle will have more wins when he is 50 than Dale.
> 
> Paw Paw beating him up was lame. If Kyle fights back he beat up paw paw. No way to win or lose. Childress wishes Kyle was on his team.



Kyle can't win either way with a lot of people. No matter what he does he is wrong.  Too many JR fans out there. Just like you said if he fights back they say he beat up a old man .


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 19, 2012)

Ain't a JR fan either.  Never said Kyle couldn't drive. But turn it around, and those that like Kyle will never admit he is ever wrong, but I guarantee those same folks will criticize another driver for acting like an idiot. 

so you see, either way, Kyle will always be the best in some folks eyes. I believe he could even kill someone while driving intoxicated or speeding and some would say it was someone else's fault.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 19, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> You must have turned the race off after delana went to the hauler.  Go back and watch the crowd's reaction after Kyle climbed out of his car...they were cheering.  They might not have all been kb fans, but they know and can respect great driving and Kyle put on a clinic.



Yea I saw that pitiful attempt of a burn out, and I also heard the Boos. there were a few cheers, as I said, but still alot more boos than cheers.

rex, you will argue for the sake of doing it, I seriously doubt you even know anything about racing. Just saying.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 19, 2012)

mickbear said:


> he's so far ahead of earnatrdh (or what ever his name was)that dale could get jesus christ to help him and he still couldn't see Kyle's backside with a telescope.



1st off it's hard to read ebonics, but I assume you were talkin about Earnhardt Jr, cause Kyle wouldn't even sit in Dale sr's seat.  

Let me type this so you can understand.

Kyle wuld nevr b abul 2 sit n ernhharths rase kawr, he culd nevr evn kum close 2 ernhharths rasin levl.


----------



## tiger1996 (Feb 19, 2012)

I am 110% Sr. fan!!!!! I can not stand Kyle or Kurt,but I will give credit where it is due.Both are good drivers and Kyle( I dislike the most) may be the best driver in the last 15 yrs to sit in a car!!!!


----------



## riprap (Feb 19, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Yea I saw that pitiful attempt of a burn out, and I also heard the Boos. there were a few cheers, as I said, but still alot more boos than cheers.
> 
> rex, you will argue for the sake of doing it, I seriously doubt you even know anything about racing. Just saying.



Looks like we have a Nascar authority here.

Earnhardt cried as much as anybody when he got a dose of his own medicine. How do you know what Kyle Busch does off the track? Nobody knew the good Dale did until after his death. Are you some kind of Nascar insider?


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 19, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Yea I saw that pitiful attempt of a burn out, and I also heard the Boos. there were a few cheers, as I said, but still alot more boos than cheers.
> 
> rex, you will argue for the sake of doing it, I seriously doubt you even know anything about racing. Just saying.



  now you're crying about kyle's burn out...too funny.  i can't stand burn outs, regardless of who's doing it.  

and yes, no clue about racing...just like the loud noises and hearing that clown scream "boogity boogity boogity, let's go racing boys".  

and to be clear, kevin harvick is the greatest racer ever, right?


----------



## fireman1501 (Feb 19, 2012)

aragorn1 said:


> I wish Sr was still here and racing.  He would put Kyle in his place.



I wish he was to then we could see that rowdy is better than Dale.  And one more thing for the jr nation really most popular driver and for what. Tells how smart some race fans are.   GO ROWDY!!!


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Feb 19, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> rex, you will argue for the sake of doing it



This is the funniest thing I have read in months around here...

Pot/Kettle.


----------



## Doe Master (Feb 19, 2012)

tiger1996 said:


> I am 110% Sr. fan!!!!! I can not stand Kyle or Kurt,but I will give credit where it is due.Both are good drivers and Kyle( I dislike the most) may be the best driver in the last 15 yrs to sit in a car!!!!



 I feel the same way except!....... I can't handle to much of SR's boy JR these days with his down in the dumps always appologizing for anything he does or doesn't do. He doesn't seem to care if he wins a race or not anymore.

 When he is interviewed he is always down in the dumps. You never see him like he was several years back with a positive attitude.... He makes so much money win or lose I don't honestly believe he really cares anymore if he wins.


----------



## tcward (Feb 19, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> This is the funniest thing I have read in months around here...
> 
> Pot/Kettle.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 19, 2012)

Kyle ain't even as good as Jimmie Johnson or Jeff Gordon.  Much less Dale Sr.


----------



## tcward (Feb 19, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> 1st off it's hard to read ebonics, but I assume you were talkin about Earnhardt Jr, cause Kyle wouldn't even sit in Dale sr's seat.
> 
> Let me type this so you can understand.
> 
> Kyle wuld nevr b abul 2 sit n ernhharths rase kawr, he culd nevr evn kum close 2 ernhharths rasin levl.



Oh yeah he could sit in the "great" sr. car and WIN in it!


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 19, 2012)

riprap said:


> Looks like we have a Nascar authority here.
> 
> Earnhardt cried as much as anybody when he got a dose of his own medicine. How do you know what Kyle Busch does off the track? Nobody knew the good Dale did until after his death. Are you some kind of Nascar insider?



Ok, tell me when Earnhardt ever whined about being wrecked. Or when did he ever wreck someone on pit road?  You tell me.  You can't, you just spout off trying to defend dumbo Busch by saying false remarks.

I also read the news, Kyle Busch was caught speeding on a small town road in a sportscar and was cited. You really don't keep up with your favorite driver that much.

Rex, never mind, no use with you man. Never said Harvick is the greatest. He doesn't have the driving skills Kyle does, but there's more to being a great racer than just driving skills. But I really don't expect you to understand.


----------



## tcward (Feb 19, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Kyle ain't even as good as Jimmie Johnson or Jeff Gordon.  Much less Dale Sr.



Absolute joke of the day!


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 19, 2012)

Please rip rap, give examples of Dale Sr whining and crying about anyone wrecking him. 

Even Busch fans can't deny it, well they will just to defend him.

I'll admit that Harvick has been a whiner before and is a hot head, but he don't wreck people on pit road and has never RAN away from a fight.  Cause he a wimpy whiney buck toothed punk.

Go ahead Rex, I made a comment about your man crush so make some lame Delana joke now.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 19, 2012)

tcward said:


> Absolute joke of the day!



Tc Ward, I know we go back and forth with each other and I assume you've kept of with racing for a number of urs. But be honest with me, do you seriously think Kyle Busch is as good a racer as Johnson or Gordon?


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 19, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> I'll admit that Harvick has been a whiner before and is a hot head, but he don't wreck people on pit road and has never RAN away from a fight.  Cause he a wimpy whiney buck toothed punk.
> 
> Go ahead Rex, I made a comment about your man crush so make some lame Delana joke now.



Harvick is so tough...taking a swing at someone who is sitting down (and buckled in), all while still wearing your own helmet...yeah, what a stud.    harvick got what he deserved.

And I'm convinced that harvick has some risqué pictures of you...Too funny, you talking about a man crush.


----------



## tcward (Feb 19, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Tc Ward, I know we go back and forth with each other and I assume you've kept of with racing for a number of urs. But be honest with me, do you seriously think Kyle Busch is as good a racer as Johnson or Gordon?



Best pure talent (as a driver-not a team) in NASCAR bar none! IMO


----------



## tcward (Feb 19, 2012)

I will say that Kyle runs his mouth more than I like and puts himself in stupid situations alot and I don't like that about anybody and I don't defend that( heck he deserves what he gets) but when they fire those engines you can bet my money is on Rowdy!


----------



## riprap (Feb 19, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Ok, tell me when Earnhardt ever whined about being wrecked. Or when did he ever wreck someone on pit road?  You tell me.  You can't, you just spout off trying to defend dumbo Busch by saying false remarks.
> 
> I also read the news, Kyle Busch was caught speeding on a small town road in a sportscar and was cited. You really don't keep up with your favorite driver that much.
> 
> Rex, never mind, no use with you man. Never said Harvick is the greatest. He doesn't have the driving skills Kyle does, but there's more to being a great racer than just driving skills. But I really don't expect you to understand.



Never said anything about pit road but there is a couple of videos on youtube I don't want to put on here because of the language. It has something to do with " I think Ricky Rudd should be fined" and very rude to the reporter. Same as Busch brothers.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Feb 19, 2012)

Kale Earnbush


----------



## nickel back (Feb 20, 2012)

Dale Sr. was the man,Jeff Gordan came in and gave him all he could handle(loved to watch them 2 go head to head,there was a few others that was always in the mix but Dale and Jeff was the show) ,then Tony came in and fought some but,in this time and era of NASCAR the best driver out there is Jimmy Johnson and he has the record to prove it.Kyle can drive but has a lot to learn about racing and the big picture.

With all that said it really does not matter cause NASCAR sucks!! now the way it is set up and how it is ran

one more thing,I'm no fan of the little punk  KB,he needs an attitude adjustment every time he opens his mouth.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 20, 2012)

tcward said:


> I will say that Kyle runs his mouth more than I like and puts himself in stupid situations alot and I don't like that about anybody and I don't defend that( heck he deserves what he gets) but when they fire those engines you can bet my money is on Rowdy!



And you told me that you didn't like Earnhardt Sr because he was dirty and brought that old dirt track mentality of win at all cost to the tracks, yet you like Kyle Busch who has the same attitude  and runs his trap ALOT more than Sr.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 20, 2012)

riprap said:


> Never said anything about pit road but there is a couple of videos on youtube I don't want to put on here because of the language. It has something to do with " I think Ricky Rudd should be fined" and very rude to the reporter. Same as Busch brothers.



Ok, how bout let's compare youtube vids of the temper tantrums, and the wrecking folks on pit road endangering others who had nothing do do with the problem, and let's see some vids of Earnhardt running away to his hauler after bumpingor wrecking another driver.

Dale sr had moments just like every driver, but he would apologize and make it right, even called up the other drivers and talked with them.  Sr would even go to thier haulers and pits after a race to talk with the driver he wrecked. Kyle runs away to his little hauler and locks the door.

Again, [pull all the whining vids of Sr and then all the whining vids of Busch.  Busch has done more whining and crying in the last 5 yrs than Sr did his whole career.


Good try tho man, but try a little harder next time.


----------



## jkk6028 (Feb 20, 2012)

gosh, gotta love me some NASCAR 

my driver is better than your driver.......no, my driver is better than your driver


----------



## bdillard (Feb 20, 2012)

I gotta get in on this!! 
I am a Kyle busch fan but I loved to watch the #3 car race. 
Kyle busch is by far the best driver on the track. Nobody can drive a car the way he does. He is balls to the wall and does what it takes to win. Heck, he drove out of several wrecks this sunday and still won the race. Jeff Gordon tried to put him in the wall and it back fired. Ha ha ha ha ha. Keep winning WILDTHING. I LOVE IT.


----------



## TurkeyKiller12 (Feb 20, 2012)

Alright this is awful! Emusmacker defending Dale isn't going to bring him back to life man. Dale was a great driver and I pulled for him when he was living. Since that day Ive pretty much been a NASCAR fan. Sure I have drivers that I like to see when a race but mostly im happy and proud for any driver that wins. Ive had my moments when I wasnt happy with kyle like at richmond when he wrecked JR, but I got over it. I wasn't happy with the way kyle showed his rear towards the end of the season in the truck race either. Saturday night when Rowdy edged out smoke the words that came outta my mouth were " that dad gum joker can drive a race car". I was happy for him just like I was for regan smith when he won at darlington last year. I was happy to see Kurt running good in James Finchs car saturday night. All this arguing is crazy, kyles a great driver and wins races. He is as good as Jimmie, Jeff, Carl, or Tony. No, im not saying he's my favorite but I do know the truth.


----------



## riprap (Feb 20, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Ok, how bout let's compare youtube vids of the temper tantrums, and the wrecking folks on pit road endangering others who had nothing do do with the problem, and let's see some vids of Earnhardt running away to his hauler after bumpingor wrecking another driver.
> 
> Dale sr had moments just like every driver, but he would apologize and make it right, even called up the other drivers and talked with them.  Sr would even go to thier haulers and pits after a race to talk with the driver he wrecked. Kyle runs away to his little hauler and locks the door.
> 
> ...



You said "give me one". I did. I don't have to try any harder. 

I know what I use to see. Both Kyle and Dale cried. How many more times has a mic been stuck in the face of Kyle and how many were stuck in the face of Dale in the heat of the moment? I would say Kyle has had more post race interviews in his short career than dale had in all his. 

Most drivers comments then were gotten during the week after things calmed down. Back when people watched for racing and not the soap opera. Just watch Kyle on the track and turn the mute on when he is on the mic. Simple.


----------



## tcward (Feb 20, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> And you told me that you didn't like Earnhardt Sr because he was dirty and brought that old dirt track mentality of win at all cost to the tracks, yet you like Kyle Busch who has the same attitude  and runs his trap ALOT more than Sr.



No emu the main reason I like Rowdy is because of the way Hendricks traded a driver (Kyle) for a teeshirt salesman (jr). Since then I have loved his let it all hang out style! Checkers or wreckers!


----------



## aragorn1 (Feb 20, 2012)

fireman1501 said:


> I wish he was to then we could see that rowdy is better than Dale.  And one more thing for the jr nation really most popular driver and for what. Tells how smart some race fans are.   GO ROWDY!!!


Dale was not known as The INTIMIDATOR for nothing.

Take both drivers in their prime and I would take Dale everytime.  Enough said!!!!


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 21, 2012)

tcward said:


> No emu the main reason I like Rowdy is because of the way Hendricks traded a driver (Kyle) for a teeshirt salesman (jr). Since then I have loved his let it all hang out style! Checkers or wreckers!



That was a dufus move on Hendricks part, other than him using Jr's revenue to put into his 2 REAL teams.


So you're telling me now that you didn't tell me the reason you disliked Sr was because of his dirty attitude?

That still makes no sense why you hate one driver for driving dirty and doing whatever it takes to win attitude but then root for a different driver that has that same attitude. I believe you were a closet Sr fan and just trying to act like you weren't to defend your liking of Busch.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Feb 22, 2012)

aragorn1 said:


> Dale was not known as The INTIMIDATOR for nothing.
> 
> Take both drivers in their prime and I would take Dale everytime.  Enough said!!!!



Not trying to throw fuel on a fire but the guy is 27, how do we know if we have seen his prime yet?  I would think his best years may be to come.


----------



## nickel back (Feb 22, 2012)

tcward said:


> No emu the main reason I like Rowdy is because of the way Hendricks traded a driver (Kyle) for a teeshirt salesman (jr). Since then I have loved his let it all hang out style! Checkers or wreckers!



Hendricks let the little punk go cause of how he acts,he seen it way before it all started to come out.There was no trade for Jr.With that said if the little punk  would learn to keep his mouth shut and act his age not shoe size he would do much better cause with out any doubt he is the DRAMA QUEEN of the so called sport of nascar.   

lets see what he does this year since he got slapped last year for being a punk,just maybe he has learned to shut the punk mouth up....((well y'all the ones with the man crush on him can see how he does.I really do not care I'm just board and wanted to add a few thoughts on the subject))


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 22, 2012)

riprap said:


> I would say Kyle has had more post race interviews in his short career than dale had in all his.



LOL...... in another 15yrs or so that may become true, but right now there is NO WAY. Everytime Dale got out of his car since his rookie season he had multiple microphones in his face...... By the way his rookie season was 1975, thats over 25yrs.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 22, 2012)

Unicoidawg said:


> LOL...... in another 15yrs or so that may become true, but right now there is NO WAY. Everytime Dale got out of his car since his rookie season he had multiple microphones in his face...... By the way his rookie season was 1975, thats over 25yrs.



Thanks Unicoidawg, I was trying to tell folks that but, obviously some hasn't watched NASCAR very long and really didn't see Earnhardt race.  He had mics after he got out of his car, and in the pits and even walking with his wife to and from the tracks.

The thing with Kyle"crybaby" Busch is he will still whine and fuss about the same thing for 3 to 4 weeks after it was over, or make some smart aleck comment. Or he will run em over with his car.  

Kyle no doubt has awesome talent in his car, and can drive it like very few others can, but that mouth with them big ol teeth just can't stay shut.

One more thing, everyone keeps talking about his ability to get out of wrecks, that is an awesome skill he has, but maybe the reason we don't see Johnson, Gordon, and a few others driving out of a wreck is because they are smart and don't put themselves into those circumstances, who knows if they could correct and save a car just as good, they are SMARTER and don't have to waste energy to save a spinning car.  That is what I mean by being a great driver, not just driving skills, but also the MENTAL skills that it takes, and that's something Busch lacks in greatly.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 22, 2012)

Emu, excellent point about Jeff and Jimmy not putting themselves in position to get wrecked, because clearly it was an immature move by Kyle to be lined up in front of the 24, as the laps were winding down. I mean heck, Kyle should have just pulled over and let the 24 go by, thus avoiding the contact that happened.


----------



## ryano (Feb 22, 2012)

nickel back said:


> Hendricks let the little punk go cause of how he acts,he seen it way before it all started to come out.There was no trade for Jr.



You might as well be telling that to the nearest wall.

It seems that the Bush cronies around here are so caught up in Kyle getting "traded" for Jr, they fail to realize that Kyle was FIRED before Jr even announced he was leaving DEI.   THERE WAS NO "TRADE" FOR JR! 

The straw that broke the camels back with Rick Hendrick was Bush getting all whizzed off because he wrecked in Texas and hopping on his jet and flying home while his crew was repairing his car.

I cant even believe Ive posted in this forum again. I said I would not do that anymore.  Same ol crap every year.   Cant even have decent discussions in this forum anymore about racing without all the mudslinging at each other.

Kyle Bush is the best talent Na$car has seen in a long time. His whiny attitude sucks though and he carries himself like a little child......maybe he will grow out of it one day and make a good champion.

Yall carry on.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 22, 2012)

I don't see it as Kyle being traded out for jr.  Kb didn't handle some situations properly and I think behind the scenes, rh and jr had probably had some discussions.  I think rh thought so highly of sr. and obviously had a great relationship with jr., that it was a natural fit.  

Sometimes personalities are going to clash, even amongst owner and driver.  There were some ripples made when jj was tearing it up and Gordon was not too pleased about it, even being part owner of the 48...yet they still clashed a bit.

Jr is a good driver, but I just don't think he can live up to the hype that was put on him, knowing who his father was.  Some love him and some hate him.  Jr drives more like mark Martin than he does his father.  He respects the other drivers and seems more willing to finish second and race clean, than first and a little dirty (aggressive).  

Kb is a win at all costs type of driver.  He is young, but I'm sure he will mature.  He has all the ability and much like sr, has his followers, as well as detractors.  He doesn't have the same personality as sr did and some probably don't like him because he's not a southern boy, just as some felt about Gordon in his early years.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 22, 2012)

Kyle can drive but until he can win a championship, he isn't close to Gordon, Stewart, or JJ.


----------



## todd03blown (Feb 22, 2012)

Go Matt Kenseth!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 22, 2012)

todd03blown said:


> Go Matt Kenseth!!



Who???


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 22, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> Kyle can drive but until he can win a championship, he isn't close to Gordon, Stewart, or JJ.



Where would you put Mark Martin?  Are you just saying kb is not in the same league as only those 3, or not in the same league with anyone with a championship?


----------



## ryano (Feb 22, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> I don't see it as Kyle being traded out for jr.  Kb didn't handle some situations properly and I think behind the scenes, rh and jr had probably had some discussions.  I think rh thought so highly of sr. and obviously had a great relationship with jr., that it was a natural fit.
> 
> Sometimes personalities are going to clash, even amongst owner and driver.  There were some ripples made when jj was tearing it up and Gordon was not too pleased about it, even being part owner of the 48...yet they still clashed a bit.
> 
> ...



I agree 100 percent with everything you just said.......I think thats a first EVER


----------



## todd03blown (Feb 22, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Who???



2003 Winston Cup Champ...Mr. Consistency, only missed the chase 1 year. Ford Power!!


----------



## Grand Slam (Feb 22, 2012)

Bill Elliot is still the fastest man ever.


----------



## ryano (Feb 22, 2012)

Grand Slam said:


> Bill Elliot is still the fastest man ever.



Actually, "unofficially", Rusty Wallace is at 228 mph  

http://www.nascar.com/2004/news/headlines/cup/06/10/rwallace_talladega/index.html

But yes, Bill Elliott holds the "official" fastest lap and no one will ever be that fast again.


----------



## tcward (Feb 22, 2012)

nickel back said:


> Hendricks let the little punk go cause of how he acts,he seen it way before it all started to come out.There was no trade for Jr.With that said if the little punk  would learn to keep his mouth shut and act his age not shoe size he would do much better cause with out any doubt he is the DRAMA QUEEN of the so called sport of nascar.
> 
> lets see what he does this year since he got slapped last year for being a punk,just maybe he has learned to shut the punk mouth up....((well y'all the ones with the man crush on him can see how he does.I really do not care I'm just board and wanted to add a few thoughts on the subject))



Yeah and let's see what Junior does this year after....never mind I can't keep up with all the changes made so maybe he can win. ( what won one race since he has been with Hendricks and backed into that one!)


----------



## tcward (Feb 22, 2012)

ryano said:


> You might as well be telling that to the nearest wall.
> 
> It seems that the Bush cronies around here are so caught up in Kyle getting "traded" for Jr, they fail to realize that Kyle was FIRED before Jr even announced he was leaving DEI.   THERE WAS NO "TRADE" FOR JR!
> 
> ...



Good to hear from ya Ryano!


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 22, 2012)

I will say that championships aren't everything, but they certainly hold alot of value. Mark Martin is one of the best drivers to ever sit in a race car and he never won a title, but he also said he would trade wins anyday for just one title.

I honestly believe that Kyle Busch can and will be a champion one day, he has too much skill, but in order to do so, he has to keep himself out of harms way, and sometimes sit back and be patient and let the race come to him.

Right now I just don't see him winning a championship, and yes he made several awesome saves in a race that didn't count, but let's see how he does in the real race. I'm not going to think that he nor any driver is going to win a championship after winning the Bud shootout.  That's like saying that whoever wins Pocono will be the champion at the end of the yr.


----------



## Grand Slam (Feb 23, 2012)

ryano said:


> Actually, "unofficially", Rusty Wallace is at 228 mph
> 
> http://www.nascar.com/2004/news/headlines/cup/06/10/rwallace_talladega/index.html
> 
> But yes, Bill Elliott holds the "official" fastest lap and no one will ever be that fast again.



Lead Foot


----------



## DBM78 (Feb 23, 2012)

tcward said:


> Yeah and let's see what Junior does this year after....never mind I can't keep up with all the changes made so maybe he can win. ( what won one race since he has been with Hendricks and backed into that one!)



Yeah Nascar let JR have that one anybody else passing the pace car to help save gas would have been penalized. But even before that race he was like 0-112 for starts. So JR has won one race in 6 years.


----------



## riprap (Feb 23, 2012)

Unicoidawg said:


> LOL...... in another 15yrs or so that may become true, but right now there is NO WAY. Everytime Dale got out of his car since his rookie season he had multiple microphones in his face...... By the way his rookie season was 1975, thats over 25yrs.



That may have been a little exagerrated, but how many races were televised in 1975? The first live Daytona 500 was in 1979. No speed channel or 2 hrs of pre race and post race to talk about soap operas.

Up until the last 10 or 15 yrs you only heard from the winner and maybe second. Now they go through the whole field and ask some stupid questions while they drink their coke. These reporters are trying to make the drivers look bad. When Dale cried it was not crying, he was tough, but when Kyle cries he is a baby. Both have made similar comments and have similar driving styles.


----------



## riprap (Feb 23, 2012)

BTW Earnhardt raced one race in 1975. A lot of interviews there. Rookie season was '79.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 24, 2012)

riprap said:


> BTW Earnhardt raced one race in 1975. A lot of interviews there. Rookie season was '79.



Yep, ROY 1n 79, and Champion in 80. ONLY DRIVER IN HISTORY TO WIN ROOKIE OF THE YR AND A CHAMPIONSHIP BACK TO BACK!.  

Kyle can't say that LOL.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 24, 2012)

riprap said:


> That may have been a little exagerrated, but how many races were televised in 1975? The first live Daytona 500 was in 1979. No speed channel or 2 hrs of pre race and post race to talk about soap operas.
> 
> Up until the last 10 or 15 yrs you only heard from the winner and maybe second. Now they go through the whole field and ask some stupid questions while they drink their coke. These reporters are trying to make the drivers look bad. When Dale cried it was not crying, he was tough, but when Kyle cries he is a baby. Both have made similar comments and have similar driving styles.


  Yea they do have similar driving styles on the track during a race, but way different attitudes if they got wrecked. Sr would play it off and get you back later on even if it meant several races later, Kyle just runs you down, whether it be under caution, on pit road, and then runs away like a scared lil girl.  Heck I bet even Danica wouldn't run away like Kyle.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 24, 2012)

Emu, yeah kevin's so tough...he fights with his helmet on.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 24, 2012)

rex, really, that's all you got?  Dang man that's weak.

kyle could have kept his helmet on and gotten out of the car. But he was SCARED plain and simple. Even when he jumped out of his car and RAN AWAY he could have stayed and waited for Kevin since Kevin is so wimpy.

I bet he wish he had that helmet on when Richard pounded that noggin.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 24, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> rex, really, that's all you got?  Dang man that's weak.
> 
> kyle could have kept his helmet on and gotten out of the car. But he was SCARED plain and simple. Even when he jumped out of his car and RAN AWAY he could have stayed and waited for Kevin since Kevin is so wimpy.



Weak?  Just stating the facts.  You want to act like kevin is some tough guy, but if that were the case, he would have lost the helmet.  Deion sanders vs Andre Rison fight comes to mind.  

I think with the exception of a few, most of these guys expect to throw one punch and have the fight broken up before it really gets going.  I think Kevin fighting Kyle would be similar to watching two girls fighting...same can be said about most of these guys.  Today's driver spends more time in front of the mirror than most of our wives do.


----------



## Doe Master (Feb 24, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Yep, ROY 1n 79, and Champion in 80. ONLY DRIVER IN HISTORY TO WIN ROOKIE OF THE YR AND A CHAMPIONSHIP BACK TO BACK!.
> 
> Kyle can't say that LOL.



Maybe not but Kyle can say he  set a record for most wins across the top three Nascar series in 2010 with 24. 

I am a SR fan not a JR fan though.


----------



## Holton (Feb 24, 2012)

One thing for sure ....you found a way to make a post with a racing theme and get a response.


----------



## DBM78 (Feb 24, 2012)

Like Joey said when talking about Harvick "We all know who wears the firesuit in that relationship". I also would be more worried about Delana.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 24, 2012)

DBM78 said:


> Like Joey said when talking about Harvick "We all know who wears the firesuit in that relationship". I also would be more worried about Delana.



Exactly!


----------



## specialk (Feb 24, 2012)

DBM78 said:


> Like Joey said when talking about Harvick "We all know who wears the firesuit in that relationship". I also would be more worried about Delana.



yep, and on top of that she's pregnant! double whammy!!



delana grew up around racing, her father was involved in racing from way back.....here's a link to an article about her...

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/79534-delana-harvick-one-of-nascars-most-powerful-women


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 24, 2012)

joey who?   O you mean that lil dude that has to bring his dad with him to confront Harvick, yea bold words froma wannabe.


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Feb 24, 2012)

might as will give my 2 cent.Mark nice guy martin would have been a champ if he would have got out of jacks rnd cars years ago.sometimes you got to win by not being nice.just like dale did many times.jr has won alot races on all diffrent kind of tracks i think 18 times.That aint bad.I think the hard hits he took before softwalls have took there toll.sure would be good to see him win.jimmy is the man on sunday.he has a diffrent driving style.He drives in harder than anyone and uses alot of brake always on the edge.I dont how he can keep it up.I still dont know why any race fan should tell a man that drives a race car and risk his life doing it how he should act.He aint know salesman or reporter.I think crissy wallace is a good driver.I think danica will be shook up for the next few months.boogity boogity boogity.


----------



## tcward (Feb 24, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> rex, really, that's all you got?  Dang man that's weak.
> 
> kyle could have kept his helmet on and gotten out of the car. But he was SCARED plain and simple. Even when he jumped out of his car and RAN AWAY he could have stayed and waited for Kevin since Kevin is so wimpy.
> 
> I bet he wish he had that helmet on when Richard pounded that noggin.



Okay, Kyle is afraid, not a good driver and should be banned from racing. Does that make you happy emu?


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 24, 2012)

tcward said:


> Okay, Kyle is afraid, not a good driver and should be banned from racing. Does that make you happy emu?



I knew you would come around eventually.

Nope, I don't agree with the not a good driver part, now the afraid part, yep, banned from racing,           Nah, maybe suspended a few races but not banned yet.

I just do not know how a man that according to some has the talent equivalent with Earnhardt cannot win a title with so much skills. Dale did his 2nd yr, so all I'm saying is it ain't fair to compare him to Dale SR. That's all, nothing more.

I don't like Kyle because I think he's a whiney punk, and believe it or not, I like his driving style. What I don't like is his little temper tantrums, and wrecking people AFTER the race is over and then doing a "BIG BAD MOVE " like push another guys car aside then fleeing. If you're man enough to push their car out of the way then please be man enough to confront that same driver.  

I don't like wimpy drivers, Sr wasn't and Kyle is.

TCward, do you not agree that he is a hot headed little punk that should just drive his car and shut up.

I think Tony Stewart is a great driver but he talks out of both sides of his mouth. 

He complains about NASCAR not being safe, then runs down pit road and wrecks someone, and could have ran over folks that weren't involved.  Please tell me you do not agree with that type of driving, cause you've already told me you didn't like SR because of his attitude. He never, ever drove down pit road and bump another car on pit road, he did it on the track, where you're supposed to bump.


----------



## sboat (Feb 26, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> O  yea, Dale never got beat up by a grandpa either.  That's just too funny.  Richard Childress slaps and his ears beat him half to death, and hope no one ever punches him in the mouth, they may loose fingers on them big incisors.



That was a no win for Kyle. If he hits the old guy then he's a bully picking on an old man. If he doesn't he's hearing it from guys like you.

Like fighting a girl almost

BTW Kyle is 10 times the driver Jr is.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Feb 27, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Never Ever mention Dale Earnhardt and Kyle Bush in the same sentence.
> 
> Huge difference, Dale drove the car to win, and did win and didn't run his mouth, drive thru folks on pit road, whine and cry, and never ever ran from a fight.
> 
> ...


 
Getting Booed in Nascar means you are winning alot, Earnhardt got Booed, Yarborough got booed, Waltrip got booed, Stewart got booed, Gordon got booed........Rowdy is the Man!!!


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 27, 2012)

Uhhh, earnhardt never got booed as much as Kyle.   Heck he gets booed when he ain't even racing.   dang man, that's the best you can do. He gets booed because he's good. Yea that makes perfect sense.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 27, 2012)

[He gets booed because he's good. Yea that makes perfect sense.[/QUOTE]

Yeah, Gordon never got booed...


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 27, 2012)

Yep he did get booed, and most of the time it was because he too was a whiney punk. Dang Rex, how long you been watching NASCAR.  Gordon is still a great driver and so is Johnson, wonder they don't get booed.

Oh wait they do according to you, but I guess Kyles boos are a lot louder. 

Next time they do a driver introduction, just watch and see who gets the most boos. Remember now Rexie, Kyles competing with 2 of the best out there, Gordon and Johnson, so if that weak theory holds true then Johnson a 5 time champ, and Gordon a 4 time champ should get wayy more boos than Kyle Busch the 0 time champion. Right?


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 28, 2012)

O dang, ole Kylie just couldn't save it it the big race. LOL, boy he sure can drive a race car.  ROFL.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 28, 2012)

Once again folks Harvick finishes ahead of Kylie.  

Yep he sure did make ole Earnhardt proud, LOL, LOL, LOL.   

where all the cryle Busch fans at now?   Man, I love it when a plan comes together.

Maybe Kyle should stick with just running 75 laps and stay away from the 400 and 500 at Daytona. 

I seriously believe he used all his awesomeness at the shoot out, cause he looked like just a plain ol driver to me.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 28, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Once again folks Harvick finishes ahead of Kylie.
> 
> Yep he sure did make ole Earnhardt proud, LOL, LOL, LOL.
> 
> ...



do you need to be reminded who has more victories, even though one has been racing longer?  and harvick was never a factor at the end either...


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 28, 2012)

Doesn't matter Rexie, wonder why ol Kylie couldn't miraculously drive his way out that last spin out?  

Doesn't matter who leads the most, or who's a factor, all that matters is who finishes ahead of who.  Kenseth won and Harvick was 7th, 10 spots better than cry baby.  

you would think that since some think Kyle is as good as Earnhardt, that he would have a championship by now. I mean Dale Sr did. And after this yr, if Kyle doesn't win it, then he should never be compared to Earnhardt, because in the same amount of time, Sr will have won 2 titles.  Sooooo, the very title of this thread is funny, Kyle Busch a clone of Earnhardt, LOL, hardly, maybe a CLOWN of Earnhardt.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 28, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Doesn't matter Rexie, wonder why ol Kylie couldn't miraculously drive his way out that last spin out?
> 
> Doesn't matter who leads the most, or who's a factor, all that matters is who finishes ahead of who.  Kenseth won and Harvick was 7th, 10 spots better than cry baby.
> 
> you would think that since some think Kyle is as good as Earnhardt, that he would have a championship by now. I mean Dale Sr did. And after this yr, if Kyle doesn't win it, then he should never be compared to Earnhardt, because in the same amount of time, Sr will have won 2 titles.  Sooooo, the very title of this thread is funny, Kyle Busch a clone of Earnhardt, LOL, hardly, maybe a CLOWN of Earnhardt.



It's funny how you like to point out that harvick finished ahead of Kyle.  Neither have won a championship, so the next logical thing to compare is victories...but you don't want to go there, do ya?    I guess Kevin can't be compared to Kyle (using your logic), since Kevin has won fewer times in more races.


----------



## DBM78 (Feb 28, 2012)

I have Rowdy ahead of Harvick this year he already has a win this year remember the Shootout?


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 29, 2012)

DBM78 said:


> I have Rowdy ahead of Harvick this year he already has a win this year remember the Shootout?



Yea the race that don't matter?

I tell you what. I'll bet you that Harvick finishes the season ahead of Busch in  the championship race AGAIN for the 3rd straight time..  Want that bet? Only points races matter anyway.

Rex, Busch has more wins than Harvick, and Gordon has more wins than Earnhardt Sr, so do you think Gordon is a better driver than Sr?  Oh wait, you'll say yes just to try and prove a point.  harvick has less victories but still finished ahead of Kylie.

You see Rex, the whole deal with Kyle is he was compared to a CHAMPION, a driver that is a legend and has 7 championships. Not some other decent driver like MArtin, then it was said how awesome he was at driving out of a wreck, and how he is the best on the track, well he didn't look like it at DAYTONA 500.  Yes Kyle is a great driver, and will possibly win a championship, but to compare him with Sr, Johnson, Gordon, or heck even Stewart is just plain     well....uh to put it nicely, just not fair.  I would hiope even you could see that, but you'll keep throwing Harvick in trying to win the arguement. 

How many times have I ever compared Harvick to sr?  And believe it or not, they have similar driving skills and desire to win, but I ain't gonna make a crazy absurd statement like"  I believe Earnhardt Sr was cloned in Harvick".. Nope just can't do it, so Rexie, please tell me how your boy can fairly be compared to Sr, then I'll shut up.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 29, 2012)

I never compared kb to Dale.  I think there are similarities in their driving ability and desire to win.  I think it's unfair to try and compare anyone to sr, as he was in a special class.  I do think Kyle is more similar to Dale than harvick is, in all facets.


----------



## DBM78 (Feb 29, 2012)

A win is a win Harvick was in the race. As far as Kyle down in Daytona he was in 3 races and involved in wrecks in all three none which his fault. I don't Harvick ever led a race much less won one lol.

Emu your killing with all of this talk about champonships. I saw race for wins and let the points take care of themself. Didn't one drive say "second is the first loser". I bet your a Mark Martin fan just content finishing 2nd or 3rd. If you want to I will do an avatar bet with if Harvick finishes ahead of busch at the end of the season I put up a Harvick/Delana avatar. If Kyle finishes ahead of Harvick your stuck with Rowdy till start of next years Speedweeks.


----------



## Doe Master (Mar 1, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Doesn't matter Rexie, wonder why ol Kylie couldn't miraculously drive his way out that last spin out?
> 
> Doesn't matter who leads the most, or who's a factor, all that matters is who finishes ahead of who.  Kenseth won and Harvick was 7th, 10 spots better than cry baby.
> 
> you would think that since some think Kyle is as good as Earnhardt, that he would have a championship by now. I mean Dale Sr did. And after this yr, if Kyle doesn't win it, then he should never be compared to Earnhardt, because in the same amount of time, Sr will have won 2 titles.  Sooooo, the very title of this thread is funny, Kyle Busch a clone of Earnhardt, LOL, hardly, maybe a CLOWN of Earnhardt.



Sounds like 3rd grade all over again. My dads bigger then your dad. It's not always the driver that wins the race it also has a whole lot to do with the crew chiefs decisions near the end of the race as to where a driver finishes. But my dad is still bigger then yours is and my dog will eat your dog.


----------



## Doe Master (Mar 1, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Yea the race that don't matter?
> 
> I tell you what. I'll bet you that Harvick finishes the season ahead of Busch in  the championship race AGAIN for the 3rd straight time..  Want that bet? Only points races matter anyway.
> 
> ...



Rex please tell him fast!!!!!


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 1, 2012)

Well Rexie couldn't tell me so I guess I will not shut up.

DBM, ok you're on, but I get to pick your avatar and you can pick mine. I do feel real good about my chances though. Harvick has finished ahead of Cryle Busch the last 3 seasons, and will do it AGAIN this yr.


I did like Mark Martin because of his desire to win and because he wasn't scared to race you, (not wreck you on pit road or after the race was over). but my favorite driver was Dale Sr, and Steve Park.  Also like Martin Truex, Clint Bowyer, and Matt Kenseth.

I like drivers that drive to win but don't pitch hissy fits or whine and just try to get folks back cause they lost.  Harvick is my favorite driver, and yes he's had some stupid moments where he announced oiver the radio that he was going to wreck a guy then did it, dufus move.  Just wreck him ON THE TRACK and don't tell everyone you're gonna do it.

It all about Championships, but I have addressed the thread tilte of Busch being a Earnhardt clone. NOT, and in order to say that one would have to bring up titles, because Earnhardt had 1 by this time. Soooo  yes it does matter.

Let me ask you this, Do you remember who won the most races in 1991?  Who won the tilte?  Earnhardt won the tilte, and I bekieve it was Rusty Wallace with double the wins of Sr, but Sr got the title, which do you consider more important, a tilte or the most wins?


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 1, 2012)

Emu, what about when kenseth won the title?  He either had 0, or 1 win.  And I agree with Doe master, NASCAR is not an individual sport like golf.  Your team has to perform during their stops and crew chief has to make the right adjustments.  I'd take Kyle in a poorly set up car over most anyone racing today...


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 1, 2012)

Ok, good for you, everyone has their problems.

Exactly what I was talking about, same could go for Terry Labonte, I think he had 1 win or maybe even 0 wins and still won the title.  And yes Nascar is a team sport, and your crew can make you or break you. But the driver does play a major part in the team.  All I did was point out to some folks how absurd it is to compare Kyle Busch to Dale Sr, just because he saved his car 3 times in a popcorn race but then spun out in the real deal. Both times wasn't hi sfault, but all of a sudden after the Bud Shootout, he was"Awesome, or Dale Sr like" and then comes the 500 and he was just plain ole Busch. So you see Rex, like I've said time and time again, it ain't remotely fair to compare him to Sr.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 1, 2012)

And emu, as it relates to championships, neither harvick or Kyle have one, so you have to look at victories and the numbed of races each has been a part of...no disputing what Kyle has done.

What would you rather have: 4th in points and 2 wins, or 7th in points and 4 victories?  Me personally, anything other than the championship (points wise), is pretty meaningless, so I'd rather have the victories.


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 3, 2012)

I guess you're a Dan Marino fan too huh. 

I'd rather have someone who fifnishes more consistently in the top 5 than someone who wins 15 races and finishes consistently out of the top 5. Reason being, if Kyle wins more races every yr than Harvick, yet finishes behind him every yr then that means that kyle is obviously doing something wrong and must have more DNF's( that's Did Not Finish) than Harvick does and means that he can't drive and wrecks more than Harvick. Right.  I like consistency. And in case you didn't know, a driver that EVERY yr finishes ahead of another driver in the points is CONSISTENT.


----------



## tcward (Mar 3, 2012)

Just give it up Rex we all know Harvick is the best driver out there......


----------



## DBM78 (Mar 3, 2012)

Emu I'll take Kyle's trophy case over Harvick's any day. Last time I checked second place doesn't get one. And another thing all of talk about points and championship at the end of the year is exactly what's wrong with Nascar and their ratings the past couple of years. But you can look last year Edwards and Stewart finished tied. But who took home the championship and the check? The driver with the most wins.


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 3, 2012)

Yep, he did, but go back and look at Earnhardt's last 2 championships, He won less races than Wallace and still won the Championships. 

Would you take Gordon's trohy case over Sr's?


Tcward, I never said Harvick was the best, I just ain't that dumb, also will never think he is up to Sr, Gordon. Johnson, or even Wallaces level yet. A few saves and a few wins just don't make you anywhere close to the real drivers.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 3, 2012)

Just wish Davy could have been around a few more years, believe that boy could have won a bunch of races. Sure do miss him and what he could have brought to the sport.


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 3, 2012)

Wasn't a Davey fan but you're right, he was a great driver, and it's a shame he never had the chance to really show what he could do.


Oh yea, how did ol Kylie do in his beloved Nationwide race, looks like Harvick was the better driver today huh?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 3, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Wasn't a Davey fan but you're right, he was a great driver, and it's a shame he never had the chance to really show what he could do.
> 
> 
> Oh yea, how did ol Kylie do in his beloved Nationwide race, looks like Harvick was the better driver today huh?



Emu dont know how long you have been a NASCAR fan but you and I could have had some good arguments coming back from Atlanta to Moultrie, back in the 60's and 70's, like I did with a lifelong friend of mine who is now gone. He was a Chevy man and I was a Dodge man. Some great trips but the arguing ( discussions) was what made them unforgetable. Dem times gone. Done got old now.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 3, 2012)

Emu, I found you a new avatar.


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 3, 2012)

Heck yea I like that.  I want one of those shirts.  Classy move there. Ol Joey"Daddy's boy Logano" tried to make a statement and Harvick and Delana took it and ran with it.  

Good move there, Daddy boy Logano.


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 3, 2012)

Nitram, I found a Pic of Kyle Busch as a kid. 

Ain't much changed.


----------



## tcward (Mar 3, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Yep, he did, but go back and look at Earnhardt's last 2 championships, He won less races than Wallace and still won the Championships.
> 
> Would you take Gordon's trohy case over Sr's?
> 
> ...



And you think Sr. was the only real driver. Heck I would put him 3rd all time at best.


----------



## tcward (Mar 3, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> Emu, I found you a new avatar.



Nitram, please don't post any more MUG shots....


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 3, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> Emu, I found you a new avatar.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 3, 2012)

tcward said:


> And you think Sr. was the only real driver. Heck I would put him 3rd all time at best.



Who you have as 1 & 2. I got Petty 1, Pearson & Cale tied for second


----------



## tcward (Mar 3, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Who you have as 1 & 2. I got Petty 1, Pearson & Cale tied for second



You are about right. Heck that would put him 4th wouldn't it!


----------



## tcward (Mar 3, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> I guess you're a Dan Marino fan too huh.
> 
> I'd rather have someone who fifnishes more consistently in the top 5 than someone who wins 15 races and finishes consistently out of the top 5. Reason being, if Kyle wins more races every yr than Harvick, yet finishes behind him every yr then that means that kyle is obviously doing something wrong and must have more DNF's( that's Did Not Finish) than Harvick does and means that he can't drive and wrecks more than Harvick. Right.  I like consistency. And in case you didn't know, a driver that EVERY yr finishes ahead of another driver in the points is CONSISTENT.



Yeah I was a Marino fan! One of the greatest most fun to watch QB's of all time!


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 4, 2012)

Yep, I along with a whole bunch of other experts that know racing better than all of us, rate Dale Sr as the best ever. There are plenty of Artricles that state Sr was the best of all times.  But opinions vary, either way, you still can'y LOGICALLY compare Busch with Sr.

well some will just to try and prove thier point, but like I said logically.  

Some folks even claim that Lebron James is better than Michael Jordan. Heck even some say Larry Byrd was better, but then again there are some that just like Byrd and will never admit the truth same as Sr. Busch fans are so in love with Kyle tyhat they will make claims that deep in their hearts they truly don't believe.

I'm tired of this arguement.  Some will bash Delana that has nothing to do with this thred. And some will even actually compare Buck tooth to Sr, again doo di doo, 

Again I'm done with this and all that say Sr was 3rd or 4th still never explained or give a logical reason how Busch can be compared to Sr.   So because of that it's gotten tired and boring.  like one man told me before, sometimes you just can't hide ignorance.  I agree totally.

Guys it's been fun, but I noticed the original poster hasn't commented on this thread in a while, and no one can tell how Kyle can be compared to Sr soooo 


GOODBYE!!


----------



## bdillard (Mar 4, 2012)

Kyle is the best driver on the track. Just accept it and believe it. Nuff said.


----------



## fireman1501 (Mar 4, 2012)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Getting Booed in Nascar means you are winning alot, Earnhardt got Booed, Yarborough got booed, Waltrip got booed, Stewart got booed, Gordon got booed........Rowdy is the Man!!!


----------



## Doe Master (Mar 4, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Yep, I along with a whole bunch of other experts that know racing better than all of us, rate Dale Sr as the best ever. There are plenty of Artricles that state Sr was the best of all times.  But opinions vary, either way, you still can'y LOGICALLY compare Busch with Sr.
> 
> well some will just to try and prove thier point, but like I said logically.
> 
> ...


 Then why do you keep posting back all the time? maybe you should have listened to that man!

Sort of like the same as crybaby Harvick fans and SR fans making some of the same claims. SR was my favorite driver for sure but to say he was the best driver ever and only won at Daytona one time migyt be a stretch. SR was an awsome person behind the scenes for sure better then most even know about. But to say Kyle isn't near as good of a driver is foolish.

 The boy can drive a race car as good or better then 99% of the guys on the track. Winning isn't only about the driver. Put them all on a track with a 20 lap shoot out no stops no spotters and no communication to a crew cheif and see who is the best driver.

Now do I like Kyle nope he is a young punk that has no communication skills and just likes to go fast. Is he a great driver like sr was yep I have to give him credit there.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Mar 4, 2012)

Emu, now that we have covered mma and nascar I need you to tell me who to pick for my bassmaster fantasy picks.  Who is good, overrated, crybaby, etc.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 4, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Emu, now that we have covered mma and nascar I need you to tell me who to pick for my bassmaster fantasy picks.  Who is good, overrated, crybaby, etc.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 4, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Nitram, I found a Pic of Kyle Busch as a kid.
> 
> Ain't much changed.



LoL...you know I don't like Kyle Busch right?  Kyle has a lot of growing up to do if he ever wants to be compared to any of the current champions, let alone the legends.  Oh yeah, and he needs to win a championship first...


----------



## specialk (Mar 4, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Nitram, I found a Pic of Kyle Busch as a kid.
> 
> Ain't much changed.



here's one of him as a full grown man......


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 4, 2012)

specialk said:


> here's one of him as a full grown man......


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 4, 2012)

About to start racing in Phoenix!


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 4, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Emu, now that we have covered mma and nascar I need you to tell me who to pick for my bassmaster fantasy picks.  Who is good, overrated, crybaby, etc.



Don't really keep up with bassmasters too much. Obviously kevin Van Dam must be the best, but I'm sure some will say that Mike Icanelli or however you spell it is is better just because they like him better.

Krazie, I can tell you who a very overrated college football team is, Georgia Tech.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 4, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Don't really keep up with bassmasters too much. Obviously kevin Van Dam must be the best, but I'm sure some will say that Mike Icanelli or however you spell it is is better just because they like him better.
> 
> Krazie, I can tell you who a very overrated college football team is, Georgia Tech.



LoL...coming from a Georgia fan that's the funniest thing I've ever heard.  You must be losing your mind Emu.


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 5, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> LoL...coming from a Georgia fan that's the funniest thing I've ever heard.  You must be losing your mind Emu.



You mean about Van Dam?  I may be wrong, like I said I don't keep up with Bassmasters that much.

As far as the Yellow jackets, nah, I was just going by the many times they have lost to UGA in the last 10 yrs.  And how they always seem to come up a little short at the end of the yr and in their bowl games.  

That is coming from a GA fan, you're obviously a homer tech fan and must not watch much college ball.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 5, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> You mean about Van Dam?  I may be wrong, like I said I don't keep up with Bassmasters that much.
> 
> As far as the Yellow jackets, nah, I was just going by the many times they have lost to UGA in the last 10 yrs.  And how they always seem to come up a little short at the end of the yr and in their bowl games.
> 
> That is coming from a GA fan, you're obviously a homer tech fan and must not watch much college ball.



Tell me the last time our team was favored to win anything big?  We've come into every UGA game as an underdog except for 1 recently.  We start the season unranked every year, how are we "overrated"?  You should know the definition of being overrated inside and out as a Yankee and UGA fan.


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 5, 2012)

Ok, UGA can be added to the overrated list, still doesn't exclude GT.

As far as the Yankees goes, man you must seriously be drinking the bad stuff. How are they overrated?   You must definitely be a Braves fan, don't be hating because your team ABSOLUTELY sucks year in and year out.  26 world series titles, more than anyone in baseball history ain't overrated. Jeter has 6 world series tiltes, tell me 1, just 1 active player with that many titles. Overrated, ha dude seriously, lay off that stuff you're drinking, it's making you very DILLUSIONAL/


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Mar 5, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Don't really keep up with bassmasters too much. Obviously kevin Van Dam must be the best, but I'm sure some will say that Mike Icanelli or however you spell it is is better just because they like him better.
> 
> Krazie, I can tell you who a very overrated college football team is, Georgia Tech.



Anybody talking about overrated college football teams and doesn't immediately say Notre Dame loses all credibility in by book.  Also, your personal bias is blinding you in regards to GT.


----------



## Howard Roark (Mar 5, 2012)

Boys, my original observation was based on the saves KB made when he was stupid loose, then drove a damaged car to win one of the specialty races at Daytona.

Sorry to the Mods for opening a can of worms.

That boy can drive.

Howard Roark
Still a Dale Earnhardt Sr. fan


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 5, 2012)

Howard Roark said:


> Boys, my original observation was based on the saves KB made when he was stupid loose, then drove a damaged car to win one of the specialty races at Daytona.
> 
> Sorry to the Mods for opening a can of worms.
> 
> ...



Understand Howard, however, comparing Kyle with Sr after 1 75 lap race wasn't fair.  I hope as a Sr fan, you can see my point. 

Yes he did make some awesome saves that many other drivers couldn't have made, but do you seriously think Kyle is as good as Sr?  Take their first 5 yrs racing, and compare. Yes KB has more wins in that stretch than SR but Sr was a good bit older when he started in Cup racing, and he also had a championship, which according to some KB fans that doesn't matter as long as you win. So I as you Howard do you think it's fair to compare KB to Dale Earnhardt Sr?


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 5, 2012)

Also Howard, a clone is an exact replica and Dale Sr's ears and teeth were never that big.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 5, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Also Howard, a clone is an exact replica and Dale Sr's ears and teeth were never that big.



and kyle doesn't have a love brush.


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 5, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> and kyle doesn't have a love brush.



Lol, you're right.


----------



## tcward (Mar 5, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Yep, I along with a whole bunch of other experts that know racing better than all of us, rate Dale Sr as the best ever. There are plenty of Artricles that state Sr was the best of all times.  But opinions vary, either way, you still can'y LOGICALLY compare Busch with Sr.
> 
> well some will just to try and prove thier point, but like I said logically.
> 
> ...



Can't leave it alone Emu can you.....


----------



## tcward (Mar 5, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> Understand Howard, however, comparing Kyle with Sr after 1 75 lap race wasn't fair.  I hope as a Sr fan, you can see my point.
> 
> Yes he did make some awesome saves that many other drivers couldn't have made, but do you seriously think Kyle is as good as Sr?  Take their first 5 yrs racing, and compare. Yes KB has more wins in that stretch than SR but Sr was a good bit older when he started in Cup racing, and he also had a championship, which according to some KB fans that doesn't matter as long as you win. So I as you Howard do you think it's fair to compare KB to Dale Earnhardt Sr?



If he wants to compare that is HIS business.


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 5, 2012)

tcward said:


> If he wants to compare that is HIS business.



Thank you Howard for clearing that up.


----------



## emusmacker (Mar 5, 2012)

tcward said:


> Can't leave it alone Emu can you.....



I tried to, I really did.  

Ok for real this time, I'm did wid it.


----------



## tcward (Mar 5, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> I tried to, I really did.
> 
> Ok for real this time, I'm did wid it.



Lol!


----------

